# Vegetable garden on irrigation system



## Greenie (Aug 4, 2019)

Looking at getting irrigation for my yard and wondering if it's possible to set up a zone that would run drip irrigation in some raised vegetable garden beds.

Anyone doing this?


----------



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

Definitely possible and not too difficult. Most brands have drip irrigation kits that would run as a separate zone in your irrigation setup. I currently have spray heads in my vegetable garden but am considering converting to drip.


----------

